# Bad joke !

## RangerDude

Hey everybuddy!

I just wanted to share...

I found this GameCube emulator

http://benjamin.francois.free.fr/artwork/gcubix

DO NOT TRY IT!

After, I found out it was only a joke.   :Confused: 

I guess I was a bit silly thinking I could try my Zelda Wind Waker on my gentoo. The guy likes to call his victims morons here

http://benjamin.francois.free.fr/artwork/gcubix/morons.html

I just find it very sad! My whole system is now compromized because I ran an idiots malicious code as root. I don't know what the code does, and I don't care- I'm about to reinstall soon.

I just wanted to warn you ppl who like me, would try it a bit too fast.

All my gentoo is lost.   :Crying or Very sad: 

The most sad about it all- is a guy wasting his own and others time by doing intentionally evil stuff.Last edited by RangerDude on Mon May 12, 2003 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Forse

that is   :Confused:  stupid to waste time on creating something like that. BTW what did it do to your computer?

----------

## RangerDude

Well, I don't know. I havn't noticed anything yet. But I can't trust my system, that's for sure. From now on, I'll stick to portage.

----------

## ARC2300

 :Sad: 

Sorry about your luck.  That's why I hardly ever run anything that I d/l somewhere as root.  If it's trying to delete stuff, and you run it as root, you're screwed.  If you run it as another user, though, not much it can do.

Again, sorry about your luck.   :Sad:   It sucks there are people like that.

----------

## petu

I downloaded the program and checked the src directory. There isn't much code but since I'm a noob in C I didn't understand it well. I'm sure here are some hardcore C writers reading so if you would be kind you could check the sources and tell if there's a need for reinstall.

main.c looks like following:

```

/*

 * Initial main.c file generated by Glade. Edit as required.

 * Glade will not overwrite this file.

 */

#ifdef HAVE_CONFIG_H

#  include <config.h>

#endif

#include <gtk/gtk.h>

#include <gtk/gtksignal.h>

#include <stdio.h>

#include "interface.h"

#include "support.h"

gint

delete_event (GtkWidget * widget, GdkEvent * event, gpointer data)

{

  return TRUE;

}

void

destroy (GtkWidget * widget, gpointer data)

{

  gtk_main_quit ();

}

int

main (int argc, char *argv[])

{

  GtkWidget *window1;

  GtkWidget *button;

#ifdef ENABLE_NLS

  bindtextdomain (PACKAGE, PACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR);

  textdomain (PACKAGE);

#endif

  gtk_set_locale ();

  gtk_init (&argc, &argv);

  add_pixmap_directory (PACKAGE_DATA_DIR "/pixmaps");

  add_pixmap_directory (PACKAGE_SOURCE_DIR "/pixmaps");

  window1 = create_window1 ();

  button =

    gtk_button_new_with_label

    ("You are a moron. Want to play GameCube games ? Buy one.");

  gtk_container_add (GTK_CONTAINER (window1), button);

  gtk_widget_show (button);

  gtk_widget_show (window1);

  gtk_main ();

  return 0;

}

```

----------

## guero61

If that's all the code there is, you have nothing to fear.  Any more code???

----------

## RangerDude

Nope- there's more.

The ./configure takes like 5 times the normal time. I beleive the shit is hidden in there. The configure file is hell long.

But thanks for compassion.

And I just emerged kde to test it.....   :Mad: 

----------

## Xor

I really don't want to sound trollish or foolish... BUT:

1. trusting what's writen on someone's page and trusting it is understandable...

2. taking linux code for "good code" is the case most often.

3. running code as root is VREY FOOLISH!

4. not having some sort of of aide or osiris would be advisable...

I'm sorry, that it happened to you, but I guess the guy is right - maybe not all everyone should have a computer   :Rolling Eyes: 

neverless - there are other ways to show users that thay are dump, than putting non-sense on a page, and feeling l33t just because one knows ROT13.... 

hey, I merely sympathize for this guy, because I see dumpasses almost every other day - but that's no reason to thorw stones at me.... thanks!

----------

## RangerDude

If you sympathise for this guy- I fell sorry for you!

We can agree not all ppl are experts. But I am not one of these "dumpasses" as both of you like to call them.

My error was simply to run unsecure code as root. Pretty big error you could say, but hey- it was a mistake!

Please tell me how to run "make install" as non-root! Maybe I should run User-mode linux all the time??

And tell me- how does ONE error qualifies me as a general "dumbass"?

I just got used to the good-faith of 99,9% of all open-source contributers.

This guys joke is just plain lame! It costed me 30+ hours of compiling + all the setup work. Sure, *I* shouldn't have run the code, but his point could have been made by simply redirecting a link to an "You're an idiot" page, NOT by intentionally evil actions!

I would have written a mail to the guy, but if you just look at his former mail replies, you'll soon realise that he cares shit about his victims.

To sum it all up- I did a dumb error, but that does NOT justifies this guys actions! And I started this thread to warn other guys making same mistake as me, not to justify my trust to an idiots code, that's all.

So please, no more posts saying "idiot, you're a dumbass, you shouldn't have a computer". Beleive me, I had my lecture.

----------

## petu

Highlight the bottom of the page http://benjamin.francois.free.fr/artwork/gcubix/

 *Quote:*   

> ...It is a joke. Not a virus, or some evil stuff....

 

I might be lazy but if I were you I would probably just run chrootkit and if it wouldn't show up anything intresting I wouldn't reinstall.

----------

## RangerDude

Thanks, I have seen that.

From one of his mail replies:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dear dumbass,
> 
> 1) gCubix is provided as SOURCE CODE. If you are stupid enough to
> ...

 

How could I know if in 2 month something like this would pop up

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> HAHAHA- you have run a trojan for 2 month now- dumbass- look, this is my 2nd joke:
> 
> # rm -rf /
> ...

 

Any word from this guy cannot be trusted. Good I still have my Gamecube to play while install.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## petu

If the program is a trojan/virus then the author is a criminal. It might be worth trying to send an email to his isp. Isn't there the special address abuse@isp where you can send complains about spams and other illegal activities.

----------

## RangerDude

Well- I wouldn't know if it's a trojan for sure and he states that it isn't- so that would leave me in a bad position.

I'm not in the mood to go through all the configure file line by line- I did browse it quickly and noticed it did require root clearance to run. VERY suspicious for a ./configure.

I feel I did the necessary by warning inhere.

----------

## D-Noc

 *Quote:*   

> If the program is a trojan/virus then the author is a criminal. It might be worth trying to send an email to his isp. Isn't there the special address abuse@isp where you can send complains about spams and other illegal activities.

 

I guess the only problem is that this guy really hasn't spammed anybody or been involverd in any illegal activities.

All he has done is write a bogus program, which AFAIK isn't illegal (it's a dumb prank, but that's about it.)

IMO this guy has crossed the line while performing a cruel joke, but I don't think that qualifies him as a criminal

D-Noc

----------

## RangerDude

D-Noc, I think you're right, unless his code really destroys systems without warning. But this doesn't seem to be the case just yet, anyway, I'm not waiting to find out.

A not so good thing is that I saw other sites linking to his page stating it was a great emulator. I really wonder where these statements come from. From the fake screenshots maybe?

----------

## st. anger

i agree with D-Noc, but i also wanna thank RangerDude for posting the warning in the first place. i think it takes some ballz to come out and say you made a mistake like that(especially as root) i am a big fan of video game emulators and im always trying out new emulators, i might have made the same mistake RangerDude did.

----------

## RangerDude

Xamn, the point of my post.   :Very Happy: 

I just tried to do the most productive out of my stupid error.

----------

## D-Noc

 *Quote:*   

>  A not so good thing is that I saw other sites linking to his page stating it was a great emulator. I really wonder where these statements come from. From the fake screenshots maybe?

 

Perhaps...

Or maybe the people linking the site just thinks it a funny hoax   :Cool: 

If we were to look at this with our conspiracy-theory glasses, it could be people trying to harm the opensource community   :Shocked:   :Laughing: 

...naaaah, Im just getting paranoid here...

Anyway, I think you should just wait an see how your system reacts for a while, and if nothing happens, I wouldn't worry too much

Good luck   :Cool: 

D-Noc

----------

## RangerDude

I'll reinstall-

Chance to try some new cflags also..   :Cool: 

----------

## guero61

This is such a cool emulator!  I love it so much, I'm going to download it all night!

It's got a few bugs, though.  Maybe if I download it enough I'll get a good copy!Last edited by guero61 on Tue May 13, 2003 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guero61

All right, that's enough for now...

According to my calculations, downloading a 230444-byte file 1156 times consumed 254.05 MB of bandwidth @ ~80KB/s.  Surely I got a good copy somewhere!

----------

## nbensa

 *guero61 wrote:*   

> According to my calculations, downloading a 230444-byte file 1156 times consumed 254.05 MB of bandwidth @ ~80KB/s.  Surely I got a good copy somewhere!

 

Heheh.... Nice idea DoS him   :Very Happy:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## guero61

No, I'm not saying DoS him, that would be illegal!     :Shocked: 

I'm just saying we should show him just how popular the file is and show our appreciation for a job well done.

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ARC2300

 *Quote:*   

> This is such a cool emulator! I love it so much, I'm going to download it all night!
> 
> It's got a few bugs, though. Maybe if I download it enough I'll get a good copy!
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Funny stuff, funny stuff.

Mind if I use that for a little while??  I could let it run all day.    :Smile: 

----------

## petu

But what do you think guys who will suffer the most from your "dos" attack? Is it this idiot who made the joke or his isp?

----------

## guero61

 :Shocked: 

I can't connect to the site anymore!  I'm still not sure if I got a good download or not!    :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

I guess he moved his site to a commercial host since the emulator was so successful; free hosting just doesn't work for such a successful software package!  Dangit, I really wanted to try a good copy; mine kept getting overwritten!

----------

